# ET Drama Unfolds...



## marbinski (Aug 16, 2005)

http://www.startribune.com/stories/1405/5566202.html  

"Sam Cassell, traded by the Timberwolves to the Clippers for Marko Jaric, has refused to take a physical with his new team and is demanding an extension on his contract, which has one year to go. Cassell is asking for a two-year deal. The Wolves hope this doesn't kill the deal."

I think he's just looking out for himself for now, he wants to lock in some money for his future. But seems like if the deals still holds, he will prove to Minny that he is truly worth his value that they overlooked and thought was washed up.

He'll play a great season if his body holds up to injury.

Go clipps!!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

This is an email a Clips fan from another board received...


The team is coordinating the schedules of Sam Cassell and Coach Dunleavy
at this time in order to arrange a press conference. This should be
completed soon and you should expect to see a press conference within
the next week.

Please be advised that all future player information, updates and news
will be updated on the team website when the information is available
for the public. You may also consider signing up for the Clippers free
e-newsletter, One on One.

Thank you for your e-mail.

Joe Kelly
Fan Assist
Los Angeles Clippers


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I hope this is not the beginning of a major problem. Behave ET!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> This is an email a Clips fan from another board received...
> 
> 
> The team is coordinating the schedules of Sam Cassell and Coach Dunleavy
> ...



I got the same email.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I smell trouble. Would you give ET a contract extension?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I thought maybe something like this would some up since Cassell was being quiet but I don't see him getting his extension. At least he had some positive things to say about the Clippers and very confident.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Though this isn't something new, Cassell has always aske for contract extensions.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

That's true. He was very optimistic about the upcoming season. ET is trippin if he thinks we are gonna give him another 2 years. This is gonna be Livi's team to run next year.


----------



## SickDSM (Aug 18, 2003)

Weasel said:


> Though this isn't something new, Cassell has always aske for contract extensions.



Something i said earlier this week and got blasted for saying.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think when this all this gets passed aside that Cassell will be one of the most hungry players in the NBA. He is pissed off and looks like he is out to get show a point.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I hope this all passes by with any major incidents. I agree that ET is poised for a monster year. Someone took away his Reces Pieces.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I thought about it and Cassell will accept his role with the Clippers with or without the extension. Why? He said too many bad things about the Wolves that he will make it work out so that he doesn't have to go back there with a nixed trade.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Good point. Sam is gonna play with us without a contract ext. He is gonna have a huge yr so he can get paid by another team next year.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.startribune.com/stories/511/5566051.html 



> • General Manager Jim Stack said that Cassell's delay in taking his physical would not affect the Minnesota end of the trade. The player's physical condition and medical history were disclosed to the Clippers before the deal was done.
> 
> • If Cassell is thinking about not reporting, as a ploy to force a trade or gain a contract extension, he might want to reconsider: The NBA's new collective bargaining agreement includes new, harsh penalties for players who try to use that leverage. Commissioner David Stern was irritated last season when Jim Jackson and Alonzo Mourning used that tactic.


This reporter is reporting that the deal is done, that there will be no reversal. Also as I have mentioned before he brings up the whole that if Cassell tries to hold out under the new CBA he will be punished harshly. David Stern was really pissed on the holding out last year and I bet he would make an example out of Cassell being that he would be the first to break the new rule.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I would hope that Sam and Coach Dunleavy can come to some sort of understanding on this, because if he's going to hardline the Clipps and demand an exorbitant amount on a new deal this whole thing could blow up. 

BTW - The whole "E.T." thing is seriously played-out. The guy obviously isn't going to make the cover of GQ, but quite honestly I doubt many of us would either.


----------



## SickDSM (Aug 18, 2003)

The guy is ugly as sin. I'd hope there's noone in this thread thats that ugly, thats a fact.

He will have a good year statwise but he won't contribute to the team's w/l column as much as those numers imply, bc of his defense.

He will blow up against the wolves from 25-30 pts every time.


Like Spree, thats when you know you have a problem with a guy not giving it his all, he can turn it on when he wants and ONLY when he wants.

If Sam hadn't been dealt it would have been another dissappointing season on his part.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Xtra Sports just reports: Sam Cassell "I am happy to go to the Clippers".


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

XTRA sports reporting that the report from Minnesota about Cassell wanting an extension is NOT true and Cassell will have a press conference next week.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm not surprised by that at all.

What sense would it make for Cassell to come in and make contract demands?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

SickDSM said:


> The guy is ugly as sin. I'd hope there's noone in this thread thats that ugly, thats a fact.
> 
> He will have a good year statwise but he won't contribute to the team's w/l column as much as those numers imply, bc of his defense.


Weasel can you please enforce some kind of rule that bans people from posting here if they show massive amounts of stupidity?

Rick ****in Brunson played 1945 minutes at PG last year and his defense was horrid, mainly because he's just so slow and can't keep up with anyone with any kind of quickness, so our season is shot because Cassell will be playing PG?

I mean get real.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

XTRA sports is reporting conflicting things. I heard (I think Vic the Brick) say that the rumor is false and then hacksaw says that 10 minutes later Cassell wants an extension.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Confirmed again that Cassell is happy to be a Clipper and the rumors are false about the extension.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Hacksaw is all about rumors, especially ones that are out of the blue or go against common sense.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Xtra reports Cassell IS asking for an extension, but will still be playing for the Clippers happily


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> Xtra reports Cassell IS asking for an extension, but will still be playing for the Clippers happily



Yup, I heard it too. Cassell would like an extension but is happy with the CLippers.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I don't know if we would give him an extension, but its possible. To me this seems like a one year fling. Sterling is trying him out for one year, hoping to get in the playoffs. If we have a good year, yeah I could see a 2 year deal in the works. I could also just as easily see us taking the 6 mil, signing another PG and letting Shaun take the reigns in 06-07.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Smacksaw is truly one of a kind. He had been calling the guy "Cassells" all week, I don't know if he's finally realized that Sam is only one person and doesn't have a second head or a conjoined twin, but after all the Saw will be the Saw. At any rate, I would tend to believe Vic and Hartman much more than I would Lee. Sometimes I think the high speed sportswire is stuck in the prehistoric age of the ticker-tape. His news tends to be quite stale by the time it actually reaches his desk. 

As to Cassell's demands, it would seemingly make no sense for him to demand an extension off the bat with a new team which doesn't necessarily have a winning tradition. He's going to be eager to prove he's healthy and still capable of having an impact, which I truly believe he will do this coming season. I'm sure he would like to have the financial security of a new deal sometime in the near future, but it would be extremely disillusioning if he were to make a huge issue out of it right now. I have to laugh at his comments on Marko's deal, damn if he didn't hit that sucker right on the head. :laugh: Go Sam! Keep shootin' straight from the hip buddy.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Just saw on SCSR that cassel is not 100% happy coming to the clippers....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i wouldnt be happy when the team that was so cheap as to not give me an extension after my all star year, goes out and pays 40 million for someone whose more injury prone than me. Thats enough to tick anyone off. 

He will get over it though. He will be more determined than ever to prove minnesota wrong for letting him go, and prove that hes worth possible MLE money even at age 37 next year. I do not want to hear any conspiricy theorys like we did last year with kittles, when some swore up and down he was faking injuries, etc. It just doesnt make sense for someone to do that in a contract year. Kittles injuries were not fake, and probably cost him his career. Whether cassell likes it or not, its in his best interest NOT to fake injuries, NOT to tank his play, and NOT to play the disgruntled step son. Obviously with him, money is motivation. He wanted an extension from the twolves for a year or so now, he wants an extension now, hes mad that jaric got his paper over him. Thus, if he wants any money after this year, he plays his heart out for the clippers. Not to mention any kind of personal vendetta to prove the twolves wrong.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Sam Cassell Refuses Physical*



> Sam Cassell, traded by the Timberwolves to the Clippers for Marko Jaric, has refused to take a physical with his new team and is demanding an extension on his contract, which has one year to go. Cassell is asking for a two-year deal.
> 
> The Wolves hope this doesn't kill the deal.
> 
> A season after his first All-Star selection, Sam Cassell played an injury-filled season in 2004/05, with his stats taking a hit accross the board.


Link


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Sam Cassell Refuses Physical*

Asked this somewhere else, but no answer yet. Anyone know if he only refused the physical only until he gets an agreement for renegotiation of his contract? Or did he refuse it whether or not he gets a renegotiation?


----------



## AIR KOBE (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Sam Cassell Refuses Physical*

whats his problem..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers19aug19,1,7777314.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> "Sam is an All-NBA player, and you want a player of that caliber to be happy," Tucker said. "I'm not saying that he's unhappy [about the trade], but Sam just wants some understanding about what's going on and what's going to happen. If you're going to have that type of player in your program, why wouldn't you want him to come there happy?"





> Under the terms of the collective bargaining agreement, Cassell has no rights to force the Clippers to offer him an extension or demand another trade. He is scheduled to undergo a physical Tuesday in Los Angeles, and the Clippers have already made things clear to Cassell: No extension discussions now.





> Players have one week to report and undergo physicals with their new teams after trades, so Cassell should have technically reported no later than today, but the Clippers extended Cassell's report date to Tuesday to accommodate his schedule. The delay stirred media speculation that Cassell had refused to report.
> 
> "Scheduling issues have been the only reason for any delay," Baylor said.



Ok so what it seems like is that Cassell would like an extension but he never refused to not join the Clippers if he didn't get one.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

3 Things need to happen for Cassell to have a good, un-cancer-like season. I doubt the Clippers will satisfy all 3.

1. He will want to start.
He may start the season in the starting lineup, but eventually, the clippers should be starting Livingston. Sam may pout when the changing of the guards happens

2. He wants to get his shots.
You already have 2 players who definitley should have the ball in Brand and Magette, and Mobley needs his shots too. Sam does not play well if he isn't getting his shots. In fact, he will often just pull up and shoot, disregarding the offensive play, just so he can get his looks.

3. He wants that extension.
We all saw what happened last year when he complained about an extension with 2 years to go on his deal. If he doesnt get an extension, you may not see the same results on the floor.

Basically, if you can keep him happy, he should be a great addition to the Clippers. If not, then stow him on the end of the bench and enjoy the cap space next year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i say if he doesnt get an extension, he plays even harder, knowning that each positive thing he does on the court, means a few thousand dollars more on his contract next year. If he gets an extension thats guaranteed, what reason does he have to work his butt off, other than being a competitor? Of course im not saying he will just tank if he gets his extension (which he wont). But, again, playing to the best of his abillities will only work out for him.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

What if he doesnt get an extension and refuses to take a physical. What do we do then?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

DaFranchise said:


> What if he doesnt get an extension and refuses to take a physical. What do we do then?


He gets fined by Stern and if he doesnt wanna play for us (very unlikely) then we collect his 6.1 mil at the end of the season.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> What if he doesnt get an extension and refuses to take a physical. What do we do then?



He is taking is physical tuesday. It was mentioned that Sam refusing to take the physical was made up by that Minnesota writer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Right now I don't see this as a big problem. Mobley as reported said he is "happy to be going to the Clippers". The guy wants to get paid, he always has wanted his extension. I am glad the Clippers are holding fast and saying that there is will be no extension talks right now. Cassell is suppose to come in and talk to the Clippers some early next week. Of coarse, he is going to ask two questions, am I going to start? and can I get an extension? I believe he will have a nice year even if he doesn't get his extension.


----------

